# Got my New Camera today



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

So this morning I picked up this 



















and erm WOW.

Retail on this is about £800. Got a great deal on it though.

Just got to learn how to use it properly now :lol: :lol:

here are some random shots I have taken this morning





































and now I have a perverts/stalkers camera I can get away with shots like this :lol: shes getting her weekly wash tomorow 










bare in mind I have not got a clue what im doing! might buy "DSLR's for Dummies" :lol:

Some other pics I have taken of my car seem abit pale and not true to how it looks. Anyone give me some tips as to why this is?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good Ben - I was using one of those this week at a works event - it was a colleagues and it was so easy to use.

Comes highly recommended in "What/Which DSLR" (or similar title) when I was reading up on them yesterday

Is it the 10.1MP one too?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Looks good Ben - I was using one of those this week at a works event - it was a colleagues and it was so easy to use.
> 
> Comes highly recommended in "What/Which DSLR" (or similar title) when I was reading up on them yesterday
> 
> Is it the 10.1MP one too?


Thanks 

14.2MP  its the A350

my mate keeps saying its the "Tomy" version of SLR's because its not a Canon or Nikon :lol: hopefully he will eat his words when he gets a go of it.

I was only going to go for a A300 but then this deal came up and I just could'nt say no


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks good. The Live View and tiltable screen should come in handy for low-down car shots. Or for holding above crowds. Or hedges...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Happy new camera. Have fun and don't forget to post them up. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the cheeky shot of the RS


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Schnorbitz said:


> Looks good. The Live View and tiltable screen should come in handy for low-down car shots. Or for holding above crowds. Or hedges...


cheers 

:lmao: over hedges



Maxtor said:


> Happy new camera. Have fun and don't forget to post them up. :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Thanks, just put a post up with some pics I took today 



byrnes said:


> I like the cheeky shot of the RS


Thanks. She loves being stalked :lol:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> bare in mind I have not got a clue what im doing! might buy "DSLR's for Dummies" :lol:


Get this instead

Understanding Exposure: How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film or Digital Camera: Amazon.co.uk: Bryan Peterson: Books

and when you get into off-camera flash this

The Hot Shoe Diaries: Big Light from Small Flashes: Creative Applications of Small Flashes Voices That Matter: Joe McNally: Amazon.co.uk: Books


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Good camera that :thumb:

Hope you'll enjoy using it


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks Neil. I see you have a G40. got a soft spot for those. my mate had a 180bhp one! drove it afew times and loved it!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> thanks Neil. I see you have a G40. got a soft spot for those. my mate had a 180bhp one! drove it afew times and loved it!


Yeah, it's been sat in the garage going nowhere for a while, I've got a picture of it that I'd be too ashamed to post.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

G40's are fun little street sleepers! 
I'm looking at the A350 as my next camera it has allsorts of features


----------

